# hacking through teamviewer



## tracygray

if someone has hacked your computer using Teamviewer, will there be any evidence for police to find it

p.s. i believe my computer has been hacked using this


----------



## wolfeking

I suppose there would be evidence. It would be logged in your incoming network activity, as well as somewhere in the system (if windows has anything to log what the users are doing, which I hope it does). 

Other than that, it may be easier to just reimage the computer, change the IP address, run through a proxy and be done with it. It's not like the police is going to do anything about it anyway.


----------



## tracygray

tnx wolfking for replying so fast, the problem is i have done it (reformatted, changed ISP, ...) 3 times IN LAST 6 MONTHS and they are still doing it


----------



## wolfeking

why do you think you are being hacked? 

and, common sense. If you are being hacked through teamviewer, don't reinstall teamviewer.


----------



## tracygray

to annoy me, get me off internet - basically its bullying - can't go indepth here


----------



## tracygray

tracygray said:


> to annoy me, get me off internet - basically its bullying - can't go indepth here



oh i do not have teamviewer, this was told to me by a random computer service guy when i was asking how "they" were doing it


----------



## wolfeking

no no no. I am asking what symptoms you are experiencing that makes you think that you are being hacked. 

and You are dealing with more than just a bully if they are getting into your machine with a new IP address and a reimage.  Plus most of the original evidence would have been damaged or distroyed in the original reimage.  

If you are really worried, make it exponentially harder for them. Use a Linux distro as your OS for a while. If they hack into that, then your dealing with someone that has the skills to be doning a lot more than pick on you.


----------



## tremmor

I had this problem maybe 8 yrs ago. Using a pay ver of realvnc pro i think. I changed the standard ports being used for access. something like 5100 and 5200. I was cleaning the room and noticed my mouse moving around. Going to explorer and looking at directorys etc. I did a complete wipe then a new install. Did again using lom Lights out management. this allowed me to turn the computer on remotely and use then turned it off. Still a concern though.


----------



## turbodiesel

the evidence may be in your router if a firewall is included

bit of advice : just use RDP to connect not any other service unless you need  

i have never been hacked before because i have set up some cisco device's eg ASA firewall and catalyst switchs in a rack and the combination create a very strong network and all my testing machines for testing OS's and programs are on a DMZ so if anyone tries to hack them and gets on all they can do is acess the test machines with no personal data on them and not my normal network


----------



## tracygray

tnx guys for all your input, i am 100% sure i am dealing with proffesional hackers, also secret service might be involved - i am from Europe, not US - so now i am wondering if its better alltogether to get off internet completly, cause i do not stand a chance, they keep hacking my twitter and its mail account, i got facebook under control, but do not check it or my email from personal computer, since they can see everything i am searching online

i did have Linux on and they hacked it the rest of what you are talking about is a mystery to me - i am pretty computer illeterate


----------



## AntimatterAsh

wolfeking said:


> I suppose there would be evidence. It would be logged in your incoming network activity, as well as somewhere in the system (if windows has anything to log what the users are doing, which I hope it does).
> 
> Other than that, it may be easier to just reimage the computer, change the IP address, run through a proxy and be done with it. It's not like the police is going to do anything about it anyway.



I think there is...there is a file in the cookies folder that is hidden, if you try to open and edit it, you cant, I think that is like a more permanent base for history to be stored.


----------



## turbodiesel

sound's like the hackers are targetting you personally 

not really sure what you sure do from here


----------



## newcomputer20

Mate can I just ask you about how and why you think they are hacking you? who is this computer guy whos told you about the method? The reason I don't work atm is psychosis and it sounds ALOT like what i was going through.


----------



## Geoff

I would also like to know what is causing you to feel that you are being hacked through Teamviewer.  Are they just gaining access to your online accounts like facebook, email, etc?  Do you see them controlling your computer when you aren't touching the mouse or keyboard?  

Many people think they are getting hacked, but really it's just their password got compromised and they can now login as you and change settings and do things from your account.  Your best bet if you haven't already done so is to change all of your password for any online account, especially e-mail, to a complex password with numbers, symbols, lower/upper case letters.  If someone has access to your e-mail they can reset most of your passwords.


----------



## Turbo10

Keylogger?


----------



## tracygray

WRXGuy1 said:


> *I would also like to know what is causing you to feel that you are being hacked through Teamviewer.  Are they just gaining access to your online accounts like facebook, email, etc?*  Do you see them controlling your computer when you aren't touching the mouse or keyboard?
> 
> Many people think they are getting hacked, but really it's just their password got compromised and they can now login as you and change settings and do things from your account.  Your best bet if you haven't already done so is to change all of your password for any online account, especially e-mail, to a complex password with numbers, symbols, lower/upper case letters.  If someone has access to your e-mail they can reset most of your passwords.



No it is not psychosis, i am not imagining it, the only thing i am noticing is them posting my online searches and questions from other forums on a local online forum i check daily as if to mock me.

Yes i did change all my passwords to complicated 100letter/symbols combos....and new email accounts to go with that and since i have not noticed them hacking except occasionally twitter, but my password there was kinda weak - a random computer service guy told me there are programs that they have that run about 10.000 password combos per minute.

This is the only thing i am noticing,  my computer was crashing for a while, i am not noticing any strange mouse movings or any other thing that i can pinpoint and catch them or film, but they have opened up a topic on this local forum with my name variation saying they have acces to my desktop and that they have been viewing files.

The political situation in my country was "hairy" for a while, i knew some people and purely by association i guess they are doing this. I emphasize i am not a politically active person, nor do i have any political ambitions, i am just caught in the middle.The problem is now that these political feuds also penetrated the police, so i am now iffy about going to the police with this, since i know from the past that they can do some pretty shady things. I am considering hiring a private computer forensics guy, but i see prices are rocket high, so that is why i was asking whether the "evidence" of hacking would be in the computer or router or something so that i would not be paying in vain. And if there is evidence, i doubt they would be stupid enough to leave something that would lead to them.


----------



## tracygray

Turbo10 said:


> Keylogger?



wouldn't they have to have direct acces to my computer for that?


----------



## tracygray

newcomputer20 said:


> *Mate* can I just ask you about how and why you think they are hacking you? *who is this computer guy whos told you about the method? *The reason I don't work atm is psychosis and it sounds ALOT like what i was going through.



i am a girl )), i wish i was a guy , i would find them and ring their necks - the computer guy is from an online national association - where you can report these online hacking events - i wrote to him online and he mentioned this as an option and reffered me to police or following the precaution matters ie stronger passwords like u guys mentioned....


----------



## tracygray

AshleyScopes said:


> I think there is...there is a file in the cookies folder that is hidden, if you try to open and edit it, you cant, I think that is like a more permanent base for history to be stored.



tnx ashley i'll check for that, i just do not wanna touch or delete anything for fear of deleting any evidence anywhere


----------



## NyxCharon

tracygray said:


> i did have *Linux* on and they hacked it the rest of what you are talking about is a mystery to me - i am pretty computer illeterate



Look in /var/log/auth.log (if you still use linux)
If they are indeed accessing your computer, it will be noted in there. It is obviously possible they have removed there entries, but there is still a possibility that they forgot.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

tracygray said:


> tnx ashley i'll check for that, i just do not wanna touch or delete anything for fear of deleting any evidence anywhere



Try reading this, this is the file I mean... Apparantly, this file; _index.dat_ has copies across your harddrive...logs different things. Programs like CCleaner can clean these files apparantly...sorry I cant help more  I still do not quite understand what makes you think that you have been hacked...can you explain some more?


----------



## tracygray

NyxCharon said:


> *Look in /var/log/auth.log *(if you still use linux)
> If they are indeed accessing your computer, it will be noted in there. It is obviously possible they have removed there entries, but there is still a possibility that they forgot.



it says it can not find it - the log


----------



## tracygray

AshleyScopes said:


> Try reading this, this is the file I mean... Apparantly, this file; _index.dat_ has copies across your harddrive...logs different things. Programs like CCleaner can clean these files apparantly...sorry I cant help more  I still do not quite understand what makes you think that you have been hacked...can you explain some more?



Ashley i checked for the index.dat through searche option in windows it says it can not find it.

This is not a matter of IF someone is hacking and following my online activity - I KNOW FOR SURE THEY ARE - it is just a matter will it be anywhere on the computer the evidence that would lead directly to them - which i think they would not be that stupid to leave - so my best bet is to reformat and upload windows again anew


----------

